# kaihdon



## Gavril

What does _kaihdon _mean in the following context? :

"Meidän taas on toisinaan vaikea vakuuttaa väärään koneeseen eksynyt ulkomaalainen siitä, että me edustamme intruusion kaihdon läntistä kukintaa."

My attempt: "It's difficult, on the other hand, to assure a foreigner who got on the wrong plane, that we represent the western flowering of [hatred of?] intrusion".


----------



## vield

I'm not sure if I'd seen that word ever before, but it looks like it's a noun derived from the verb _kaihtaa_ (approximately: to stay away from, to avoid).



> "Meidän taas on toisinaan vaikea vakuuttaa väärään koneeseen eksynyt ulkomaalainen siitä, että me edustamme intruusion kaihdon läntistä kukintaa."
> 
> My attempt: "It's difficult, on the other hand, to assure a foreigner who got on the wrong plane, that we represent the western flowering of [hatred of?] intrusion".


Another point: I would translate "toisinaan" using "at times", "from time to time" or a similar expression. "On the other hand" sounds like a translation of "toisaalta".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_On the other hand, it's sometimes difficult for us to assure a foreigner who got on the wrong plane that we represent the western flowering of the avoidance of intrusion."_

I'm not sure what exactly is meant by the sentence. As I see it, _taas_ in this context is roughly the same as _on the other hand_ and _toisinaan_ is best translated as _sometimes_ since it clearly refers to repeated occurrances.


----------



## Lievo

_Kaihdon_ is the genitive of _kaihto_, which means the same as _kaihtaminen_ from the verb _kaihtaa_.

Taken out of its context, the sentence doesn't make much sense, but "intruusion kaihdon läntinen kukinta" is something like "the Western flourishing of not practicing intrusion".


----------



## dinji

I think it is worthwhile to add that the sentence violates Finnish syntax so heavily that it is hardly formulated by someone knowledgable in Finnish. It comes very close to nonsense and therefore defies precise interpretation. I suspect the drafter is no master of Finnish vocabulary or semantics either.


----------



## sakvaka

dinji said:


> I suspect the drafter is no master of Finnish vocabulary or semantics either.



Another option is that they are following some special style and just using fancy words to create a sarcastical effect. 

But I surely recommend no-one to use that frase!


----------



## Finland

Hello!



dinji said:


> I think it is worthwhile to add that the sentence violates Finnish syntax so heavily that it is hardly formulated by someone knowledgable in Finnish. It comes very close to nonsense and therefore defies precise interpretation. I suspect the drafter is no master of Finnish vocabulary or semantics either.


 
I do not agree with this at all! I don't find it violates the Finnish syntax that much at all; in my native ears it just sounds witty and something written in an intentionally highfalutin style. I am sure this sentence would fir quite perfectly in an incisive column or something!

S


----------

